# WiFi link speed



## papstar (Jun 10, 2011)

I currently have a home network with a NetGear WNR834Bv2 wireless-N router. The router supports wireless link speeds up to 270 Mbps (using MIMO). For the life of me, I cannot get my Galaxy Nexus to connect to the router at more than 54 Mbps. Am I alone here, or has anyone else experienced this issue? I've scoured the interwebs for answers to no avail. Any help would be much appreciated!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like the nexi is using wireless g to me.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Although I have not tried it to know if it will actually work on Android (since it does not have native iwconfig support). Try http://jhanford.word...wer-in-android/

If not, compile it: http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/25789/enabling-wireless-tools-on-android


----------



## papstar (Jun 10, 2011)

DR3W5K1 said:


> Sounds like the nexi is using wireless g to me.


That's what it looks like. Can't figure out for the life of me how to get it to connect to the N network.

@yarly: that link is about lowering WiFi power consumption. I don't think that has anything to do with link speed, unless I'm missing something.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

papstar said:


> That's what it looks like. Can't figure out for the life of me how to get it to connect to the N network.
> 
> @yarly: that link is about lowering WiFi power consumption. I don't think that has anything to do with link speed, unless I'm missing something.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I guess you never used iwconfig or linux (though probably not too many use iwconfig versus what comes in their desktop)? I can elaborate though 

Iwconfig will let you adjust the (bandwidth) rate of the connection (and also tell what your current connection is).

http://man.cx/iwconfig


----------



## papstar (Jun 10, 2011)

After running iwconfig, it's showing that wlan0 has "no wireless extensions." Not quite sure where to go from here, but thank you for exposing me to something new!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

papstar said:


> After running iwconfig, it's showing that wlan0 has "no wireless extensions." Not quite sure where to go from here, but thank you for exposing me to something new!


It might have to be compiled from scratch with the NDK/Android Source (version up there was too old maybe) or it may just be missing the proper modules in the kernel. Dunno offhand without spending way more time than I would like to on it, lol.


----------



## papstar (Jun 10, 2011)

No worries, thank you for your help. Any other more blatantly obvious solutions, lol?

EDIT: after a bit of trial-and-error, I came to the conclusion that WEP security does not support data speeds higher than 54 Mbps. A bit of research confirmed this. Thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## phenomHTPC (Dec 2, 2011)

papstar said:


> No worries, thank you for your help. Any other more blatantly obvious solutions, lol?
> 
> EDIT: after a bit of trial-and-error, I came to the conclusion that WEP security does not support data speeds higher than 54 Mbps. A bit of research confirmed this. Thanks for everyone's input!


If you don't mind me asking, what is your link speed now after changing your router security? I have a N router with WPA2 Personal and my Gnex links at 65mbps. I heard word that, this was the max?

Thanks.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

I never thought to run a speed test since I upgraded to 100mb internet, but ill do one when I get home today as I am now curious what my Galaxy Nexus tops out at over wifi.


----------



## papstar (Jun 10, 2011)

phenomHTPC said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is your link speed now after changing your router security? I have a N router with WPA2 Personal and my Gnex links at 65mbps. I heard word that, this was the max?
> 
> Thanks.


That's correct. Theoretically, without MIMO, the galaxy nexus is capable of 72 Mbps. But everything I've read has told me that 65 Mbps is the max.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

papstar said:


> I currently have a home network with a NetGear WNR834Bv2 wireless-N router. The router supports wireless link speeds up to 270 Mbps (using MIMO). For the life of me, I cannot get my Galaxy Nexus to connect to the router at more than 54 Mbps. Am I alone here, or has anyone else experienced this issue? I've scoured the interwebs for answers to no avail. Any help would be much appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Best I can ever get is 65mbps using a 5ghz network. 2.5ghz will be limited to 54mbps. 5ghz will have far less range though.


----------

